# Dometic air conditioning b2100



## wayne26 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have the dometic B2100 air con unit fitted which seems to work fine on Cold mode ( snowflake symbol) except the fan does occasionally turn itself down to low setting on its own even when in manual mode, but wont produce warm air in heat mode (sun symbol) any ideas what causes this?


Many thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

I am not an expert on air cons, but you could email [email protected] to request assistance.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

We starting from the precept that the heat pump on (heating) on roof mounted AV systems is fundamental floored, as hot air rises and should be introduced into the van/caravan/house/boat as low as possible you should be able to feel a difference in temperature from the ambient temperature to the air blown from the diffuser

Is the system new to you and your trying to make it work or have you noticed a deterioration in performance? This could be important.

The dehumidify function is the most useful after the AC

The best way to test the heat function is anyone is sure is to leave it on over night and take a note of the internal temperature using a thermometer before and after.


----------



## wayne26 (Nov 5, 2012)

The system is new to me in that I have only owned the vehicle for three months and have never attempted to use the unit.

It is now cycling from full fan speed to low fan speed with the compressor kicking in and out with the clock symbol flashing on the LCD display on the cold mode. I heated the van up to 30oC with the truma heater to see if it would cool it down.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Ok so the next thing is to leave it on heat setting with the thermostat set to its highest increment and measure the ambient temperature over a period of couple of hours.

I am assuming that you don't have any temperature specific instruments which would be a instant test.

Eddie


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Might be too cold outside for the A/C to work properly??

This should not affect the heating though.

Ours works on heating, after a fashion, but does not produce much in the way of warmth.

This may be because it's only a 1200w heater element and as previously mentioned it is located high in the van.

Do you have the B2100 handbook?

I can scan and send (by PM) some relevant pages if you like 

Cheers

Dave


----------

